
My Internet History in Web Browsers - willhallonline
https://www.willhallonline.co.uk/blog/2019-04-18-my-internet-history-in-web-browsers/
======
LeoPanthera
These obviously guesstimated statistics are a thinly veiled attempt to promote
Brave, right?

I'm always surprised that Brave is so popular among the HN crowd. I guess that
cryptocurrencies are the hot new thing, but Brave's alleged future business
model is "hide ads from web pages, _and then show our own_ ". That's
shockingly sketchy.

Using a built-in cryptocurrency to convince users to do their marketing for
them under the promise that they might get rich in future when the value goes
up is, admittedly, clever, if evil.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I was initially interested in Brave because of the crypto integration, but as
soon as I installed it I all but forgot about it. The real killer features are
speed, privacy, and ad blocking by default.

It's not perfect by any stretch. When I was on Android I used it as my
default; now I'm on iOS and Safari is fine. I sold my personal MBP, and now I
only use my work MBP for light browsing sometimes (Opera) and my home
desktop/gaming rig very rarely indeed recently. Brave makes up maybe 5% of my
browser usage right now, but I still recommend it to friends. It's good at
what it does, and the crypto stuff feels very much like an afterthought.

------
keb_
IE -> Firefox -> Opera -> Chrome -> Chromium -> Firefox

Now that Chrome has become the new IE of the web, I sometimes have to switch
to a Chromium-based browser for some sites to work. For this, I rely on
Ungoogled-Chromium.

------
pushpop
How does he know his ratio of browser usage 15 years ago? I couldn’t even
provide that figure for last year let alone more than a decade in the past

~~~
elbrian
The article seems like a thinly-veiled advertisement for Brave, in my opinion.

~~~
wildylion
Which is, to put it bluntly, a blatant cash-grab that tries to redirect
whatever ad cash flow it could catch into their own pocket.

Best of all, their website puts Brave's selling point as 'not letting other
browsers treat you as a product'. Yeah, fat chance.

update: a quick look later, nothing I could not have done using standard open
source tools like HTTPS Everywhere, Privacy Badger and/or uBlock Origin.

------
grawprog
I feel like I'm the only person who's skipped chrome all together.

IE(because there wasn't much choice) -> Mozilla -> Firefox -> Palemoon

I keep firefox installed because some sites don't play nice with palemoon, but
i've never used chrome for any extended period. I played with chromium a while
ago but I didn't like it.

I've never really understood why chrome became so popular, when I tried it, it
felt like a step back fromm firefox in every way. Sure it's better than IE,
but that's not really a very difficult thing to accomplish. I'd rather use
lynx than IE.

------
k__
For me it was

Netscape -> Firefox -> Chrome -> Firefox

But I had to use IE in some jobs.

------
grumpy-cowboy
Mosaic -> Netscape -> Firefox -> Chrome -> Firefox

IE only if it's REALLY required by badly designed products/sites.

------
bergie
Hard to remember, but I think something along the lines of:

lynx -> OS/2 WebExplorer -> Netscape -> IE -> Mozilla Suite -> Camino ->
Firefox -> Chrome -> Safari -> Samsung Internet

(also the Emacs browser at some point, but hard to place it into the timeline)

------
LyndsySimon
I tried to build a timeline, but couldn't. I've switch back and forth too
much. At various times, pretty much every browser was ahead in some respect
and worth my interest. After a while, some other implementation would pull
ahead and I'd switch.

Right now, I'm almost using a different browser on every device:

Safari on my iPhone X and iPad Pro Opera on my MBP for browsing, Firefox
sometimes for development Brave on my Windows-based gaming computer

------
mmphosis
early 90's on the Mac: NCSA Mosaic -- my comment at the time: That will never
catch on.

late 90's on Mac and Windows: Netscape, Windows95+ on PC: Internet Exploder

2001+ iBook: Safari

2008+ Intel Mac: Firefox

today Ubuntu and Debian on Intel laptops: Firefox and Chromium, Android:
Firefox and Chrome, PowerPC Macs: TenFourFox, Roccat (WebKit)

------
buzzert
Any long time Mac users here? For me it was

IE (for Mac) -> iCab -> Opera -> OmniWeb -> Safari (for a long time) -> Chrome
(when it was new) -> Firefox

------
RenRav
I installed brave to test its crypto implementation, but its not available.
Kept using anyway for the adblocking.

------
2038AD
Pretty sure mine is something like

Firefox -> Opera -> Firefox -> Chrome -> Iridium -> Chrome -> Firefox

